# my "new" surburbanite



## reagor (Mar 16, 2011)

i just bought a 7'6" western surburbanite that has only one year on it

i went and priced out the rest of the kit i need for mounting it to my 2010 dakota
$700+ in wiring kits/mount DAMN

so i come here seeking relief

any of you old plow kings have the following western parts laying around?

h13 truck lighting harness #29049
control harness #26345
3 port module #29070-1
vehicle side batt harness #63411
solenoid #56131k
batt cable #22511

my other option is to hack it together myself
now i know i can make a relay sytem that will handle the plow lighting

but how would i wire the handheld control to the plow? does the signal go through the 3port module?

ill wind up buying the truck mount either way but the harness are all over $150 each
they're more than the damn computer module talk about captive consumer

ok ive ranted long enough

what do you guys think


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

you could probably find the harnesses on ebay cheaper than new


----------

